# Neodimium Magnets not allowed on planes



## PEU (May 29, 2006)

I purchased some neodimium magnets in USA (www.kjmagnetics.com) and sent them to a friend in Miami.

When he was returning here I asked if he can bring the magnets instead of mailing them.

Well, long story short, he put them in the baggage and when it was screened by the transport autority, they said it wasn't allowed on cargo. So he took them with them and the same story repeated at the hand baggage inspection.

Luckily my friend had someone at the gate with him, so he handed back the magnets and they are still in USA, if not they would be lost by now...

This happened in Miami International Airport yesterday.


Pablo


----------



## 4sevens (May 29, 2006)




----------



## AlexGT (May 29, 2006)

Like if that little magnet was going to detonate the plane or cause a problem, I don't get why some people working on TSA are such aholes, Maybe being an ahole was included as a must in the job description. LOL


----------



## tattoou2 (May 29, 2006)

That's outrageous!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 29, 2006)

If ANYbody on that plane was carrying an audio device with a loudspeaker in it, chances are that loudspeaker had a large, powerful magnet inside of it. The only difference is that it's not visible to the TSA. And I'm assuming that the plane landed safely in spite of that.


----------



## tvodrd (May 29, 2006)

Air shipment of strong magnets has been regulated for years. All I could find quickly is here.

Larry


----------



## nerdgineer (May 29, 2006)

It might be that strong magnets create false alarms in their metal detection technology so they want to reduce hard to identify sources of false alarms. A magnet in an audio device would image with the device around it, making it easier to recognize. TSA has a tough job and trying to do it will unavoidably create many inconvieniences for innocent travelers. Blame Al Queda...


----------



## cyberhobo (May 29, 2006)

You don't want magnets throwing off any of the navigation equipment or interfering with sensitive electronics.


----------



## PEU (May 29, 2006)

Just in case, months ago I received a similar order by airmail...


Pablo


----------



## AlphaTea (May 29, 2006)

Jeez, I guess they don't know what kind of magnets are in those laptop computer hard drives, do they?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 29, 2006)

AlphaTea said:


> Jeez, I guess they don't know what kind of magnets are in those laptop computer hard drives, do they?


 
Exasctly my point. While I understand their desire to err on the side of caution, it doesn't make sense to me when I compare that to the other gadgets that are brought aboard containing powerful magnets. Sure, a magnet inside a laptop is more easily identified, but _so what?_ The on-board instruments don't know and don't care whether that magnet is inside a plastic frame with a Dell sticker on it or it's packaged separately in a box.
:thinking:


----------



## 4sevens (May 29, 2006)

I tell ya what, those li-ion and li-poly batteries are more dangerous than
anything. You just look at some of those RC li-poly videos!!


----------



## Led_Blind (May 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, last weekend i was out with my little T-Rex Heli and a brand new just charged Lipo. All was well for the first min, then smoke... then fire mid air...it was not prety


----------



## Pellidon (May 30, 2006)

nerdgineer said:


> It might be that strong magnets create false alarms in their metal detection technology so they want to reduce hard to identify sources of false alarms. A magnet in an audio device would image with the device around it, making it easier to recognize. TSA has a tough job and trying to do it will unavoidably create many inconvieniences for innocent travelers. Blame Al Queda...



I have flown into and out from several countries that have better smarter more efficient security screening. Not to mention that in several overseas travels I have never had anything turn up missing or damaged from my checked baggage. Up until this year about 80% of my domestic flights turned up something missing or broken. And my toolkit has foam inserts and plastic boxes to make the deal almost brain free. 

In checked bags I can't see what a small amount of magnets can do but they could if free pull some small items that might make a spark if it contacts the wrong items. Or loose they could find thier way into a circuit if the luggage has popped open, so could any electrical covers. Or they could in large quatities trip or hold reed switches that might be used in non sparking switches.


----------



## jar3ds (May 30, 2006)

everybody knows that neodimium magnets are explosive and are weapons of mass destruction...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 30, 2006)

I didn't know, but will take it under advisement!

But them I'm a: Stupid and b: Unlikely to ever try to take neodimium magnets (or myself!) on a plane.


----------



## InTheDark (May 31, 2006)

AlphaTea said:


> Jeez, I guess they don't know what kind of magnets are in those laptop computer hard drives, do they?



The magnets in those hard drives are extremely strong, they make for some fun experiments. However, the magnetic fields are contained within a ery small space. If you've ever held a hard drive you'll notice that it's not magnetic until you take the two halves apart. If it were, everything on your disks would be erased as it passed near the magnets.

What about all those refrigerator magnets they sell in the airport gift shops? What if I need to take 500 souveneir fridge magnets through airport security?


----------



## anuragwap (Jun 1, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 1, 2012)

Should see the neodimium magnet thats on the end of my engine oil filter... I unscrew the filter and that flings off to the chassis, I peel it off the chassis and then it sticks to the diff... Off the diff and slide under the car it sticks to the scrub plates, tools and whatever else is around - painfully hard ******* to get off and keep clean as it drags rust and other debris off the road as you drive...

Makes for a great metal trap - 1000% better than any of those gymik oil filter cap magnets they flog off at Autobarn or Super Cheap Auto!

Kilo for kilo - it'd drag a car off the road from what I remember hearing once on a science paper.


----------



## anuragwap (Jun 1, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 2, 2012)

anuragwap said:


> I was only asking if anyone had luck transporting these via air.



My old lady is heading to Europe in a week, I should covertly place a couple in her carry on and checked baggage and see how she goes through the Aussie gates. While laughing hysterically at her from the lounge when she has to remove every piece of packed luggage she has to find these magnets...


----------



## biglights (Jun 3, 2012)

Slazmo said:


> My old lady is heading to Europe in a week, I should covertly place a couple in her carry on and checked baggage and see how she goes through the Aussie gates. While laughing hysterically at her from the lounge when she has to remove every piece of packed luggage she has to find these magnets...



:devil::devil::devil:


----------

